# Puppy Bite Work



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I know some don't do it and others like myself do...doing bite work during the teething stage. I am very mindful NOT to pull and fling the rag when the pup has it. I think you miss some import time with the bite work and the bonding.

Currently, I'm working with a 16 week old GSD pup and use the time to focus on regrips and recall work. I also use lots of praise as she brings the rag to me and for deeper rebites. Since none of this is new material to folks who do it all the time, thought it might be useful for those starting with a pup and had concerns...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We do bitework while teething but are watching for different behaviors on the bite. We take it easy on them but they continue to bite. 

I'm having a hard time on which of my pups to keep. I'm going to do the bitework while teething and I'm doing the Dick Staal method now with them. I've not gotten his book but a friend has been to him and is showing me his methods. I will get his book. No conflict or stress to the pup, all fun.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jerry I do the same thing. I am doing it more to see what kinda behavior I get from the pup. 

I ordered the book. I haven't gotten it yet but I am looking forward to reading it. Have had several people recommend it to me.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

imsm, plenty of things to work on with a teething pup besides bite work, and the "bite work" you can do at this time is minimal compared to real bite work .... i always read comments that all that really matters is if they "got it or not" ... well if they got it, they probably won't "lose it" during teething, but that doesn't seem to be the common view for a lot of working dog owners these days.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

rick smith said:


> imsm, plenty of things to work on with a teething pup besides bite work, and the "bite work" you can do at this time is minimal compared to real bite work .... i always read comments that all that really matters is if they "got it or not" ... well if they got it, they probably won't "lose it" during teething, but that doesn't seem to be the common view for a lot of working dog owners these days.


I agree Rick. I have people all the time wanting to do bite work with a puppy because they saw some shit on youtube or whatever. Internet is a great thing but it has its problems too to be sure lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I had my pup chase a rag a few times before teething. Then did almost no tug/bitework until the dog was 7-8 months old. 

The next one I will work on outing off of toys younger.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I had my pup chase a rag a few times before teething. Then did almost no tug/bitework until the dog was 7-8 months old.
> 
> The next one I will work on outing off of toys younger.


I don't know Joby whether this is right - I think it's due to the individual pup.

Here I'm talking bites from helper:

GSD 1

First bite at 9 months - Helper / Breeder changed very quickly from young to normal sleeve! Out was and is still excellent.

GSD 2

First bite at 7 months 

Out had later to be reinforced but due to change in helper. The previous helper demanded no out, due to age.

Second helper slightly "aware" of dog, warned us not to touch him. I ignored this as I have never had a dog bite me. He told us the dog was too "sharp".

Colleague (President) in club, was the same opinion of dog as we were. 

GSD 1 was nearly impossible to keep under control when heeling with the second helper.

Helper / breeder was fearless and the dogs sensed this and I had far less trouble with control. 

But it's all the game - weak helper "more control" strong helper "less control"

I'm not complaining by the way.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Our group believes imprinting @ 4-5 weeks is more important than bite work during teething. During teething we do other stuff, no bites/tugging. Now my dog did his own tug work when no one was looking, was crazy to see him tear up something and leave bloody marks. But no tug/bite interaction from me during teething.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Dick Staal method now with them. I've not gotten his book but QUOTE]


Jerry hi, do you have a title or link to this book, would appreciatte if you could provide it.

cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Here it is Peter.
http://www.dickstaal.com/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

So IF there are certain windows in a puppy's developmental life, why do folks use them and work to those "special" periods? Simple answer in my book: prime DEVELOPMENTAL TIME! The key word is DEVELOPMENTAL...

You can take old folks and put them in the classroom for a GED, sure many will pass. But when you are younger, the ability to grasp concepts is stronger and information retained more. I see bite work in teething as a period to target and promote the rebite. Power grips and manstopping counter stuff can come when the mind is able to handle it. JMO...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I don't know Joby whether this is right - I think it's due to the individual pup.


I agree 100%


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Here it is Peter.
> http://www.dickstaal.com/


 
thanks, will order ASAP


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> Here it is Peter.
> http://www.dickstaal.com/


I ordered this book on Friday. Anybody know the current expected turn-around time? I know it says 4 - 6 weeks, just wondering if that is consistent with what folks are seeing now.

Really looking forward to getting this book!


----------

